# PLEASE HELP!! DAP SILICONE PROBLEM???



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all. i have a rather massive backround project i'm working on. it's slate stuck on acrylic using DAP dynaflex 230 [about 15-20 tubes] . i thought this stuff was safe to use, but for the last week after the initial tank fill up, i've been finding this grey rubbery substance stuck to the side of the glass, it's almost as if the silicone is melting. all this stuff had at least a week to dry...some of it, several months. this mess is actually seizing my filters [emperors].

other stuff in the tank is styro, epoxy paint[olympic pool grade], and tahitian black moos sand.

also since the initial fill up i've had a never ending fog, cloudy water problem. i don't mean an algae bloom...i mean u can't see beyond 3 inches. the fog seems to be coming from the sand. i've already been through 5 drains and fills, re-rinsed the sand and added Seachem clarifier [5oz. bottle, split between 2 water changes.]

please help! i have several hundred dollars invested in this set up, not to mention 100 hours or so of work! i'm friggin dyin ova here! is this project a lost cause?????


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If this is the product you used http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=14&SubcatID=3 I think you will continue to have problems. Its a siliconized LATEX (water based) caulk with mildew resistance. The cloudiness you are seeing is probably the latex dissolving. The mildewcide is not compatible with aquatic life.

I feel for you but you are going to have to tear it down & start over I fear.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

u are correct deeda. i just pulled a piece off and the silicone is disintegrating. i only hope i can get the stuff out of the tank w/ out breaking the glass.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Single edge razor blades work great. I've also used the kind for utility knife but be careful with them. Sometimes an old credit card will work especially if the caulk is extremely softened.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

you can also take dental floss or fishing line and use it behind the rocksto cut through soft silicone.you use it like your flossing one big tooth.good luck :wink:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

porksnorkel said:


> u are correct deeda. i just pulled a piece off and the silicone is disintegrating. i only hope i can get the stuff out of the tank w/ out breaking the glass.


Dynaflex 230 is not silicone. It is a latex caulk. Once you get the rocks out, don't reuse them in an aquarium. This caulk contains a mildewcide. Mildew is a lot harder to poison than plants or fish, so any residue absorbed by the rocks would harm your fish.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Deeda said:


> Single edge razor blades work great. I've also used the kind for utility knife but be careful with them. Sometimes an old credit card will work especially if the caulk is extremely softened.


 Credit cards are OK on the acrylic fish tank in the thread, but razor blades will scratch the tank's plastic surface and should just be used on glass tanks.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> porksnorkel said:
> 
> 
> > u are correct deeda. i just pulled a piece off and the silicone is disintegrating. i only hope i can get the stuff out of the tank w/ out breaking the glass.
> ...


so what about the filters? can i wash them in soapy water and rinse the heck out of them, or should they hit the can as well?

this is a glass tank btw.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what kind of filters?you may be able to boil your sand and rocks but thats just a guess.hopefully some more concrete answers will come.sorry about your bad luck


----------

